
Why I will never, ever, use an Instant Pot - bookofjoe
http://ovens.reviewed.com/features/how-to-clean-an-instant-pot-electric-pressure-cooker
======
vhodges
Here's a shocker: Things get dirty when you cook and need to be cleaned
(sorry, a bit crabby this morning).

------
babygoat
Do you use disposable cookware?

------
edmanet
Misleading title.

